# Kennel Doors



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Would like to know which is the best built in and quietest kennel doors out there. Going to be putting some in here shortly and would like to have some opions on them. Thanks


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

If you are talking to put in your garage wall then Gun Dog Doors are probably the best but they are not quiet.


----------

